# Question about Dieelctric lube????



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Howdy: 
I wonder if using dieelctric grease would be of benefit on the track junction conectors? I mean where the tracks come together I'm using Tomy track? To prevent corrosion... Any help?????
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Works great. We used to use it in electroplating for a good connection.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Hmmm....I always thought that Di-electric grease meant that it was NON- electrical conducting ?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I just googled this stuff and here is what I found...(take note of the last paragraph)

Dielectric grease is a non-conductive, silicone grease designed to seal out moisture and, therefore, prevent corrosion on electrical connectors. Being non-conductive, it does not enhance the flow of electrical current. This property makes it an ideal lubricant and sealant for the rubber portions of electrical connectors.

Dielectric grease is typically a translucent, grey substance that is insoluble in substances such as ethanol, methanol, mineral oil, and water. It is soluble, however, in the industrial solvent methyl ethyl ketone (MEK) and mineral spirit. It is important to note that dielectric grease will melt silicone rubber over time, and thus should not be used on connectors, such as o-rings, that are made of this rubber.

While the indicated use of dielectric grease calls for it to be used only on the non-metal parts of a connection, it has been shown to be effective at preventing corrosion when applied directly to the metal connectors as well. Care should be taken when using it in this way, because this application can, in some instances, cause the connection to stop working. A common reason for such a failure is that the grease has not been pushed entirely out of the way between the two points of contact.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I agree, RalphIII. 

I recommend conductive grease, if you want to grease your connections to resist corrosion. It's made for just this type of thing. Dielectric grease is designed for different applications. It stops corrosion, but it resists the flow of electric current across your connections.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Yep, well stated. I guess you could say the prevention of corrosion is a top priority on an electro plating line. The grease we used would absorb the corrosion, so we would have to clean the connector (saddle) and apply new grease periodically. Oddly enough, I have used this type of grease with some success on slot cars. Because it is an insulator, it decreases arcing of a bad connection. I used it on a commutator and on shoes. This was experimental, but it did work well at preventing arcing. Once run in, it did improve performance. On track rails? I'm not so sure, but if the track isn't arcing, I would think that would be a good thing.

It's totally not the same as putting black tape over your rails.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Thankx Everyone:
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Caig makes a product called CircuitWriter. It is a felt tip pen with silver, electrically conductive ink. The main use is to repair traces on circuit boards. Coating that on the track tabs before connecting helps to seal the connection when you put them together. I have a few problem joints on some of my curves that always worked loose and started arking...this stoped the problem. Sort of like a 'soft' solder.


----------



## bkreaume (Feb 6, 2010)

This would work great for your application. We use it in Central offices for grounding. It lasts for years and years.

read near the bottom of the page how railroad peeps use it.

http://www.sanchem.com/aSpecialE.html

If you need some shoot me a PM



> NO-OX-ID "A-SPECIAL" is the electrical contact grease of choice for new electrical installations and maintenance. NO-OX-ID is an electrically conductive grease that keeps metals free from rust and corrosion. This electrically conductive grease which been used in the power industry for over 65 years to prevent corrosion in electrical connectors from low micro-power electronics to high voltage switchgear. NO-OX-ID electrical grease prevents the formation of oxides, sulfides and other corrosion deposits on copper, aluminum, and steel surfaces and conductors.
> 
> The purpose of a electrical contact lubricant is to prevent corrosion and lubricate the connection for easier maintenance. NO-OX-ID "A-Special" electrical grease prevents corrosion attack on all metal surfaces. Attack can come from battery acid, salt, moisture and various industrial chemical vapors in the environment. When this conductive paste is used on aluminum connectors in joints, NO-OX-ID "A-Special" prevents the reformation of oxide films, which cause high resistance and subsequent failures.
> 
> NO-OX-ID A-Special conductive grease is recommended by connector manufacturers for trouble-free joint connections. When nuts, mounting bolts, and cotter keys are coated with NO-OX-ID "A-Special", they will never rust or freeze assuring you easy, trouble-free removal. NO-OX-ID "A-Special" should be used wherever the formation of a corrosive product will effect the proper functioning of the metal surface. This electrical contact grease is easily applied, easily removed, and gives long lasting reliable performance even on dissimilar metals.


----------

